# European LPG stations: current lists and POIs etc



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just come across this site which looks handy. The lists can be updated by anyone interested and printed or saved to memory stick.

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/

G


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been in touch with the Slovenian guy who runs this via Facebook, he does it in his spare time.

He also has a free Android app you can download:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.mylpg.android


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Addie. The app will be very useful. Well done the man who put together the site too- it's very well done.

G


----------

